# Patrick Talks About Wife's Battle With Depression



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Governor Tapes Weekly Podcast_

*BOSTON -- *In his weekly podcast, Gov. Deval Patrick talks about his wife's battle with depression and exhaustion.

When the illness was first announced last weekend, Patrick's aides said he would be working a more limited schedule.

Since then Patrick has said that means less work at night and on weekends.

In his podcast, the Democrat said his family felt it was important to be public and forthcoming about what his wife, Diane, is dealing with.

Despite her situation, Patrick said he's determined as ever to perform his duties as governor.

Since taking office in January, he's been under fire for several political gaffes.

They include using a State Police helicopter to travel around the state, upgrading his official car from a Ford to a Cadillac and calling a bank on behalf of a company for which he served as a director.

Click here to listen to Patrick's podcast.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

sad only a little over a month into his term


----------



## John27 (Mar 1, 2007)

It probaly started right after she said I DO


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

Wow, it didn't take long for his "ambitious" schedule for he and his wife to fizzle out.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

So do the rest of us state and city workers get to take time off or work a "flexible schedule" when someone in our family gets depressed? I bet he never misses a paycheck during his absence, so does the same go for the rest of us?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

call the Whaabulance


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

What a dumb bitch... and his wife's pretty stupid too.


----------

